# Alloy bike weight and cost



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just found out what my bike weighs and thought I would see what some of your alloy bikes weigh. My '08 Aluminum Soloist 56 cm weighs in at 15.92 lbs and cost me approx $2000 to build up (thats everything from pedals, tires to handle bar tape). I will be adding a little weight with a new 23 mm archtype wheelset but I really didn't build it to be weight weenie and absolutely love this bike. It was my lbs that weighed it out of curiosity and said it is a very light Alloy bike.

I know there are some really light aluminum Caad 10's out there so chime in.


----------



## austy37 (May 7, 2011)

Marco Pantani's 1998 Mercatone Uno Bianchi Mega Pro XL Reparto Corse | Cyclingnews.com
that's a link to a story about marco pantani's 1998 bianchi with alloy frame, his weighed 6.96kg I think which is pretty light even by todays standards.


----------



## Data_God (Oct 9, 2012)

I have two Specialized Allez' Both were built with attention to weight vs function. Forks replaced with SL3 Carbon forks etc etc. All SRAM Red, Carbon Bars/Stem/Seatpost. Physical differences between the two are wheelsets. One runs Zipp 808's the other Reynold's 46'rs. Even with the Quarq Power and Garmin they are right at 16 pounds.

Vs a Specialized SL3 which is right at 14 pounds.

Bill


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

My Windsor Wellington is now at 19.15 lbs with pedals.


----------

